# This is my pair!



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Copora nicaraguense









[/IMG]


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

where did you get them? and were they bought as a pair?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Matt_1313 said:


> where did you get them? and were they bought as a pair?


Purchased at the Atlanta Area Aquarium Club Spring auction last year as a group of juveniles.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Them thar fishies sure are purty!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh.. I LOVE those!**green with jealousy***SA's have always been my fav - I just recently turned to Africans for a change..


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice pair of nickas.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

dang ron, you went from a total photo noob, to a pro in no time flat, those are some great pics there.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice :razz:


----------

